#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Fonte No-break

## jmayer

Preciso de um projeto de carregador flutuante aproveitando a fonte de computador atx, hoje uso nos meus pops a alimentação fornecida por fonte de computador alimentando um switch 8P intelbras modificado, fornecendo alimentação poe em todas as suas portas facilitando a colocação de novos equipamentos. A fonte de computador fornece 12v 12A, com relé acionado pela propria fonte que com a falta de energia desliga o rele e entra alimentação pela bateria. Tem um condensador de 4700uF X 25V que evita na transição da fonte para bateria que o equipamento reenecie. O problema é carregar a bateria após a descarga, queria aproveitar a própria fonte para fornecer a carga para a bateria mas teria que ser flutuante, visto que a fonte vai estar fornecendo carga constante. 
Segue esquema de ligação.
JMayer

----------


## Brasileiro

qual tipo de projeto vc ta quendo amigo

----------


## jmayer

circuito do carregador flutuante aproveitando ou modificando a fonte de computador, quem sabe alterando a saida do -12v, já que na fonte só utilizo o +12V.
Jmayer

----------


## Djaldair

Amigo veja o esquema desta página: http://www.tonieletronica.xpg.com.br...ador_lm317.htm ainda não testei, mas pelo que entendo e pelas características o ci Lm317 acho que dá certo pra adaptar na sua fonte, só precisa aumentar a tensão, pois a bateria trabalha em 13,5 volts, portanto será necessário pelo menos uns 14 volts. Não esqueça de isolar os transistores 2n3055, precisam de bons dissipadores.

----------


## rubem

Não recomendo esses esquemas velhos de trafos e transistores de vovôs de jeito nenhum, desperdício demais de energia, já existem CI's chaveadores de 150KHz pra cima hoje pra isso, chavemando com menos de 80% de rendimento é um lixo, que dirá trafo e 2N3055 rendendo mal e mal 50%.


A adaptação de fonte ATX varia conforme cada modelo, obviamente tem varias topologias, não dá pra padronizar, mas olhe o datasheet do TL494, ou o similar na sua fonte (Os esquemas de fontes ATX na web são todos velhos do tempo do TL494, mas obviamente o mundo sempre muda e ele não é mais tão usado, veja nas suas fontes disponíveis qual o CI), veja o pino de Vref, os resistores que dividem a tensão proveniente da linha de +12 e +5V, altere os valores desses resistores até ter os 13,5V desejados.
(Também tem a trabalheira de desligar o circuito de controle de sobrecorrente e sobretensão, nalgumas fontes ele não pode ser desligado mas tem que ser tapeado (Divisor resistivo pra indicar 12, 5 e 3,3V nele, apesar da saída ter mais que isso). Essa parte é chata, requer muito tempi)

Falando é simples, mas na prática ao modificar largura dos pulsos nos mosfets de entrada o rendimento dos trafos muda, recomendo trimpots multivoltas pra esses ajustes porque é bem sensível geralmente (Fiz numas 4 fontes). No que lembro exatamente só coloquei um multivoltas de 100 ohms entre o pino 1 do TL494, entre o resistores ligados ao gnd, e entre os 2 resistores provenientes da linha de +12 e +5V, variava acho que de 7 a 15V na linha de 12V (Era essa a intenção, fonte regulável pra ajustar sensor de tensão pra carga bateria de chumbo).

Ah, vaaaaarias fontes ATX não tem a mínima capacidade de suportar carga resistiva tipo bateria ou lampada incandescente se o consumo for coisa tipo 40W, desarmam facil. Pra carga de resistencia baixa (Bateria, por exemplo), se tiver opto-acoplador é só colocar um capacitorzinho de 10uF pra parte quente não saber o ripple gigante que está tendo na saída, carregadores baratos tem esse problema de ruído (Como esses: http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Volt-batt...-/310208343427 ) mas só em baterias de capacidade pequena (4A, no caso desse modelo do link). Eu desisti de fontes ATX devido aos problemas de não tolerar carga resistiva de consumo meio alto.
(Poxa, não suportar uma mísera incandescente de 40W pra mim é o fim do mundo, se desarmasse estava ok, mas o aquecimento é tanto (Com ou sem modificação pra 13,5, 13,8 ou 14,4V) que estouram os mosfets na entrada, já estourei fonte com 5 minutos de uma lampada dessa (Lampada de 12V), fontes que dizem suportar 8 a 12A em 12V, mas com míseros 4A de carga resistiva quase derretem)

Recomendo praticamente refazer a fonte, tirando todo o secundário e recomeçando a alimentar o feedback do CI chaveador apenas com um divisor resistivo simples a partir do único rail, vendo como usar o CI chaveador sem o circuito de sobrecorrente.
Por exemplo, se você tem fonte assim:
http://www.pavouk.org/hw/atxps.png
Só trocar os resistores de 27K e 5,6K, mas duvido muuuuito que você tenha alguma fonte assim.

Já se tiver uma fonte assim:
http://elektrotanya.com/PREVIEWS/pow..._sch.pdf_1.png
Terá que colocar um divisor resistivo no CI na entrada de 12, 5 e 3,3V, terá que ajustalos bem, ao ajustar um os outros desajustam...
Mas também duvido muuuuito que tenha alguma fonte assim.


Agora estou preguiçoso e preferindo soluções tipo fonte dessa:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AC100-24...-/260953136455
com controlador desse:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Solar-Panel-...-/110819241761
...por questão de manutenção, essas coisas dão pau justo no dia que você tem menos tempo pra mecher.

----------


## leandrovaranda

Eu uso um carregador da USINA de 50A ligado na bateria e conecto todos os equipamentos direto na bateria. Os equipamentos vão puxar energia direto da bateria, sem oscilações e a bateria vai ser carregada pelo flutuador.

----------


## netosdr

Já existem soluções prontas com este conceito, por exemplo fonte nobreak da volt:
Veja: http://volt.site.com.br/

Mas se quiser fazer um, podes usar um carregador de baterias, um controlador de carga e uma bateria. Tem o mesmo funcionamento profissional que teria um produto pronto.

----------


## lctoledo

Muito mais fácil comprar no mercado, existem vários modelos que são vendidos para o mercado de segurança eletronica, tenho aqui para 15 amperes, e custou mais barato que uma boa fonte ATX.

----------


## rubem

So é bom prestar atenção na corrente de carga dos nobreaks DC comerciais.

Os mais em conta (R$ 80) tem corrente de carga de 600 ou 800mA, isso dá pra carregar uma bateria de gel de 7Ah (Ou 2 de 5Ah e olhe lá), e são umas 14 horas pra carga completa. Com 7Ah armazenados não dá pra alimentar muita coisa por tempo razoavel.

Enfim, vejam a corrente da fonte e a corrente de carga, as mais em conta tem fonte de corrente tipo 5A mas corrente de carga de 600mA, pra muita gente de qualquer maneira serve.
(Por aqui dá, tem 20 black-outs por mes, mas nenhum dura mais que uns 4 ou 5 minutos e o intervalo entre eles é de pelo menos 15 horas. Se eu tivesse um em cada RB seria pra lá de suficiente)

----------


## jmayer

Obrigado a todos pelas sugestôes, como já uso a fonte de computador que tem ótimo custo/beneficio, queria aproveitar o que já tenho. Já pesquisei várias soluções, inclusive a da volt, esta com ótimas referências, só questão de preço um pouco salgado, para 7 torres lá se vão quase dois pilas.
Desculpas pelo atraso no retorno, é que hoje estive o dia todo fora.
JMayer

----------


## rubem

Problema de adaptar fonte ATX é o tempo, então a questão é tempo versus custo. Nalguns casos o BNDES ajuda no custo.

Digo que vai muito tempo pra adaptar as fontes porque difícil conseguir 7 modelos iguais, teria que comprar novas, e as vezes os modelos mudam, nem todas as fontes de R$ 24 (Distribuidores) tem só 1 CI na saída, as que tem 2 CI's na parte de saída tem controle de sobrecorrente, sobretensão e etc, circuitos que tornam as fontes melhores, mas que atrapalham muito na hora de mecher na tensão de saída.

Se quer mesmo mecher nisso, as Pixxo de 200W tem só 1 CI na saída, as Wisecase ROXAS de 220W idem (Cuidado com as amarelas de 220W deles, são bem piores em materia de sobrevivencia a calor, já as cinza de 220W dels (Modelo mais antigo que as roxas) tem 2 CI's na saída), a Link do Brasil de 200W, as Horse Power de 250W, que lembre só. Quanto mais antigo o modelo que achar, melhor, porque tem menos componentes. A Pixxo de 200W por exemplo tem muito componente em pouco espaço, é chato mecher naquele espaço pequeno. As Wisecase tem mais espaço, mas também tem muuuuito componente a remover, as Link do Brasil também acabam apertadas apesar de serem maiores. Enquanto isso tem fonte velha como umas Coletek de "450W", que na verdade suportam 140W e olhe lá, que tem pouquíssimos componentes na saída, modelo CT-2045S, facílimo mecher nelas, o CI 7520 tem nos pinos 1, 2 e 3 a entrada de 3,3, 5 e 12V, é só tapear eles, no pino 16 tem a possibilidade de colocar um trimpo pra ajuste fino a partir das linhas de 5 e 12V, se a intenção fosse aumentar pra apenas 13,2V (Devido a tensão das baterias é melhor não chegar a 13,8V se estas não ficarem a 25ºC, vide ficha técnica das baterias que pretende usar) só o trimpot de ajuste no pino 16 resolvia.
(Como fonte pra pc são péssimas, a Coleção tem um péssimo time de escolha de produtos a vender, tanto que já sujou o nome Coleção, depois sujou o nome Coletek, e hoje C3Tech já tem fama de produto de qualidade inferior (Pra não dizer palavrão) maquiado como se fossem Seventeam ou Coolermaster)

----------


## olivionet

Sei que o tópico esta antigo mas....

Posso colocar no lugar da fonte 15v usar um transformador gerando direto 15V ? 

Pois meus pops são na zona rural e tenho muitas descargas elétricas e só os esses trafos que sobrevivem !!

----------


## rubem

Pode, sem problemas, só lembra da queda de tensão no controlador de carga, a maioria dos controladores usa mosfets e com isso a queda de tensão mal chega a 1V, mas tem controlador esquisito (Antigamente via eles) com CI com 3V de dropout, que pra bateria chegar a 13,5V exigiria um trafo de 16,5V, que por acaso existem em lojas/distribuidores de material pra CFTV (Os que comprei seriam 16,5V x 1,5A), mas acho que é mais facil achar os de 18V se tiver um controlador antigo (Mais de 10 anos).

Cuida também o consumo, trafo barato hoje não aguenta mais a capacidade prometida, prometem digamos 1,5A mas se você coloca uma carga consumindo 1,3A no dia seguinte eles abrem, tem que sobredimensionar igual fonte.

Ah, e trafo joga pro ar 50% da energia, o rendimento é baixo, por isso se usa chaveamento, se não tiver problema com conta de energia tá tranquilo.

----------


## olivionet

Aproveitando...

Aqui utilizo 4 baterias estacionárias 105Ah, com 2 bancos de 24V somando para dar os 48V do meu rádio licenciado.

Utilizo 2 fontes no-break de 24V-7a (volt) um para cada banco de 24V e 1 fonte no-break de 48V-4a (ccn) para o rádio licenciado.

Os equipamentos 24V (routerboard) e dividido entre os bancos ligando 1/2 em um banco e outra 1/2 em outro banco de 24V.

Mas notei que um dos bancos esta com carga mais baixa que o outro, deve ser devido a não divisão correta da carga nos bancos, sobrecarregando a fonte nobreak que uso (volt).

Estava pensando:

- Usar um conversor DC-DC de 48V p/ 24V.
- Aumentar a "fonte no-break" dos bancos de 24V pra sempre ter carga de sobra, para as baterias não sofrer descarga.
- Tirar as fonte no-break de 24V e deixar somente fontes 54V ou 60V (depende do controlador) de alta potência com controlador de carga 48V e tirar os 24V para os equipamentos direto das baterias sem usar fonte no-break pra eles.
- Dividir os bancos, deixas 4 para formar os 48V e colocar mais 2 ou 4 (melhor autonomia) para formar os 24V, dai fonte e controlador separado.

Qual a melhor opção pra manter a carga completa em todas as baterias...

Agradeço a atenção....

----------


## rubem

Se tem muita queda de energia uma fonte de 7A (Esse nobreak da Volt) seria ideal pra uma bateria de 70Ah, se você tem 105Ah precisaria uma fonte de 11A. Provavelmente por isso não dure.

Quanto a equalização, flutuação a 13,5V em estacionárias com carga pequena cria desequalização, isso é fato, uns carregadores inteligentes jogam por 20 minutos por dia 15,4V, que é a tensão maxima de carga cíclica, isso equaliza as baterias. Outros carregadores inteligentes não mantém as baterias em flutuação, carregam elas em 14,4V (Não 15,4V), e só mandam tensão pra elas denovo quando a tensão cai pra 13,8V, com isso a bateria fica flutuando entre uns 85 e 100% da capacidade mas sem desequalização e sem sulfatação.

As vezes algumas pessoas dão sorte e tem varias celulas da mesma resistencia, aí não tem problema de equalização.

Quais modelos comerciais operam assim ou assado não sei dizer, só conheço os Xantrex importados assim, e são caros, porque são microcontrolados (Não é só um PIC e um par de LM324 tipo os nobreaks comuns no mercado). Mas se atente a corrente de carga ideal, pra estacionária a recomendação é 48 horas (48!!!) a 13,8V, o que requer uma corrente de 3A pra uma bateria de 105Ah (2 em serie com um carregador de 27,6V dá na mesma) MAS com uma carga de equalização semanal até 15,4V (Ou 30,8V).

Os controladores Xantrex assim que conheço são na verdade pra energia solar, por isso fazem 20 minutos de equalização por dia, talvez os modelos AC deles pra baterias estacionárias façam a equalização semanal como deviam (É semanal porque raramente se usa bateria estacionária pequena tipo 18Ah onde o consumo é coisa tipo 6Ah, e raramente se consome mais que uns 5% da capacidade da bateria, o normal é ter bateria grande que entra em uso algumas horas por semana, esse é o cenario em que elas duram).

Não estranhe os 15,4V que citei, carga cíclica em chumbo-acido tradicionalmente se faz com 14,4V, mas estacionárias pra ficar equalizadas precisa 15,4V por alguns periodos, se você medir a bateria interna de uns nobreaks comerciais verá essa tensão "absurdamente alta" no fim do processo de carga.
(Mas não quer dizer que nobreaks sejam bons carregadores, o circuito é planejado pra bateria interna de 7Ah, quando você coloca uma externa de 60Ah a resistencia interna da bateria não permite que a tensão suba (Aí depende do nobreak e da resistencia interna da bateria) e não ocorre equalização de qualquer forma)

Não tenho produto comercial pra sugerir, mas acredite, os controladores de R$ 1500 são muuuuuito mais complexos que os xing-ling de US$ 10 (Uso esses), porque pra otimizar a vida das baterias, reduzir sulfatação, evitar desequalização, precisa muita "manutenção" mesmo. Um nobreak de R$ 200 não representa muita tecnologia, eles são caros pela baixa demanda, mas são circuitos relativamente simples, precisa um circuito muito inteligente, com bateria no timer, pra fazer essa contagem de tempo x tensão x corrente, e recomeçar quando as baterias entrarem em uso, mas não esquecer de uma equalização as vezes... enfim, é complexo fazer isso, por R$ 300 não dá pra fazer esse tipo de circuito.

----------


## olivionet

Usando o meu sistema atual, mais 2 fontes 24V-7A (1 em cada banco) funcionaria para manter-las carregadas ??

Para resolver o problema da desqualificação um desses daria conta ??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schneider-Xantrex-C40-12-24-48V-Charge-Controller-/151140394812?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2330ab673c

ou talvez um desses:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Xantrex-C60-...51140394812%26

Qual seria a fonte necessária pra carregar em 48V ?

----------


## rubem

Uma fonte de 7A em bateria de 105A vai manter ela carregada, isso não é problema, o problema é sulfatação e desequalização.

Se colocar 2 fontes em paralelo pra cada par de baterias tem muitas chances de problema, fonte é pra trabalhar sozinha, não em serie ou em paralelo.

Bom, os carregadores Xantrex que conheço são exatamente estes, ele identifica a carga necessaria, tem a equalização (Nesse é mensal), ó os R$ 1000 no brasil que citei: http://www.eudorasolar.com.br/Virtue...-12v24v48v-40a
É bem provavel que a receita se baseie nesse preço pra te cobrar os 60% quando o produto chegar.

Em 12V, ou em 24V, ou em 48V, só o que muda é a tensão, a corrente necessaria é a mesma, com 10% da capacidade da bateria (10,5A em bateria de 105Ah) você faz uma carga comum de umas 15 horas (Carrega, mas com o tempo oxida placa mais facil, desequaliza mais facil), pra flutuação precisa algo na casa dos 2,8% da capacidade da bateria (3A pra bateria de 105Ah) pra em 4 dias estar com 100% da capacidade (4 dias SE fosse começar a carga do zero, mas após os blackouts as baterias não podem ser zeradas). Essas tensões que citei (13,8V pra flutuação, 14,4V pra carga cíclica, 15,4V pra equalização) são pra bateria com 6 celulas, cada celula é nomeada como 2V, então bateria de 6 celulas significa bateria de 12V, uma "bateria" de 48V tem 24 celulas, é só pegar as tensões que citamos pra baterias de 12V e multiplicar por 2 pros sistemas de 24V, e por 4 pra sistemas de 48V.

Pra 48V você queria um carregador mais barato que esse Xantrex? Se já tem todo o sistema operando em 24V, pra que migrar pra 48V? Seu radio licenciado talvez funcione bem porque a corrente dele em 48V é baixa, se consumisse em 48V tanto quando consome em 24V teria os mesmos problemas.

Agora, se quer manter 48V pra usar as 4 baterias que já tem, alimentar o radio licenciado, e comprar só um controlador Xantrex, aí vale a pena. Tem conversores DC-DC de 48 pra 24V, são step-down, tipo:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-DC-Conver...-/300870680965
e
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-DC-48V-40...-/290822981806
Note que um é ajustavel, caso precise 9V pra algum switch pode servir também, mas pra equipamento pequeno de consumo baixo uso desse:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-DC-LM2596...-/300810925667
(A corrente maximo indicada é de 15W, então é bom não colocar isso em equipamento que consuma mais de 7W... sabe como é)

Tem que ser esses conversores de até 60V (Tensão de entrada) porque as baterias chegarão a essa tensão na equalização, tem varios conversores baratos pra até uns 35V (Tensão de entrada), procura por step-down no Ebay que verá. Esses que suportam até 60V são mais incomuns, mas convenhamos que US$ 11 pra converter uns 50W não é caro (Denovo, o azul fala em capacidade pra uns 90W, eu não colocaria nele nada consumindo mais que uns 45 ou 50W). O rendimento de 48>24V deve ficar na casa dos 85 a 88%, o que não é nada ruim levando em conta a economia de comprar apenas 1 controlador Xantrex e ter as baterias equalizadas e com pouca sulfatação. Se esse controlador Xantrex (E a taxa da receita) cabe no seu bolso, e pode colocar alguns conversores step-down 48>24V, é um ótima solução.

Pra alimentar esse controlador Xantrex ligado em 4 baterias (48V) precisaria uma fonte de uns 70V, existem fora do brasil (Justo pra esse fim), tipo:
http://www.dhgate.com/product/350w-s...166543319.html
Nem vou citar as Agilent que as operadoras usam (A OI usa aqui) porque estão na casa dos US$ 2 mil (US$, não R$).
Mas se quer transformador, te recomendo encomendar com o Eduardo:
http://edufer.free.fr/index.php
Explica que é pra um controlador 48V, que faz equalização mensal a até 60V, e portanto o transformador precisa ser isolado (Se for auto-transformador você leva um belo choque...) e de uns 70V (Talvez 65V sirva, a Xantrex não divulga muito dado porque placa solar e gerador eolico tem tensão alta, tipo 4 paineis chegam facil a 70V, ela projeta isso pra esses fins), trafo de uns 5A, com isso a carga completa demora uns 2 dias, mas seu "problema" é o equipamento ligado 24x7, o trafo precisa carregar as baterias e alimentar o equipamento então não pode ser muito pequeno pra ter carga bem lenta (48h). Não sei quanto ficaria um trafo desse, mas o Eduardo é bem acessível pra trocar uma idéia (É possível que ele tente te empurrar um carregador-flutuador simples do estoque pra cada bateria, mas é só insistir que seu problema é desequalização, não falta de carga).

Quem também pode fazer fonte (Com uma retifcação na saída pra ter DC) sob encomenda é o pessoal da www.yojikonda.com , não conseguirá falar com o dono mas eles tem trafos de 70V pra som, tem que ver com eles se é isolado (Pra não levar choque) e se aguentam uns 300W de consumo mesmo. Mas pode confiar, Edufer e YojiKonda trabalham com isso a muito tempo, não é trafinho Esteves ou Lune de R$ 10 que promete 1A mas queima com 0,8A... eles cobram caro porque sabem o que fazem (Ou nem é tão caro, fora do brasil os trafos são muito mais caros as vezes).

----------


## ozielinfo

> Já existem soluções prontas com este conceito, por exemplo fonte nobreak da volt:
> Veja: http://volt.site.com.br/
> 
> Mas se quiser fazer um, podes usar um carregador de baterias, um controlador de carga e uma bateria. Tem o mesmo funcionamento profissional que teria um produto pronto.


Não sei não, fiz isso com bateria de chumbo (de carro normal, com manutenção) e um carregador 13,8 volts 10 amperes+controlador de carga painel solar 12 volt 20 amperes.
Tive o prejuízo da bateria que secou e estragou, derepente com uma estacionaria funcionaria. Observei que mesmo com a bateria carregada o controlador dava pequenos pulsos de carga, pode ser que fosse defeito no controlador.
Mas hj penso em usar um nobreak modificado pra isso, tipo usar ele como carregador da bateria e ligar os equipamentos direto na bateria, mas colocar um relé pra desligar ele da bateria quando falta luz pra evitar a descarga por parte dele.

----------

